# Let's see your winter riding pictures



## brookelovesparelli (Jan 21, 2009)

Ohh, thats such a cute picture! Well, it doesn't snow here but it does get really really cold!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Ugh, Rissa, I hate you LOL. Your horses are so pretty.

We don't get that pretty snow around here anymore so I have to settle for a pic of when it was really cold. It only got to a high of around 3 degrees all day that day and the wind chill was below zero.


----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

sledding just before Christmas


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

All those pics are beautiful. I love the first sledding shot, great action look on the sled rider. I still don't have a Christmas hat for MY horse. Every year I say I am going to buy one but can't quite bring myself to spend the 20 bucks or so. I must be a scrooge 
Pretty sepia tone close up. I should try that with a photo. 
Smrobs, you are the quintessential cowgirl.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Me and Yo!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

aww, beautiful picture.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^Thank you!
The little butthead didn't want to go in the deep snow _"Its too cold!"_ haha. But he is such a good boy!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)




----------



## wren (Dec 13, 2009)

Juniper,
I just got a regular old $2.99 hate from the grocery and cut some ear holes in it. i also made small cut in it to put the halter strap through it. worked great!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

another picture of my horse and I this winter. We went riding that day because the temp got up to 20 whole degrees


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Wren, that is too clever. I am going to dig out the box of the kids old santa hats and see what I can create. Thanks.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Haha... You guys are going to hate me, but here I am a few days before Christmas. I started out with a jacket on but started sweating so I had to take it off...
























































I don't remember what the temperature was that day, but it was 81 today. I went trail riding bareback and went swimming in the lake... so much fun


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

} I'm jealous.


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

That is SO not fair!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This is such a great photo!
I need to dig mine back out. I put them on disk


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Dig them out! Can't wait to see some.


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> This is such a great photo!


I agree! And I love your avatar Juniper. Makes me want to move to Montana. Or, thanks to CloudsMystique...Florida!


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Thanks! The downside to living here, besides long winters and icy roads is you have to drive long distances to get anywhere. Not too convenient.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, it can be the same way in TX.  From my Dad's house, I have to drive 20 miles to a grocery store and 45 to a wal-mart.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Here are some I moved back to the computer. Some from 2009 some from 2008. There's one of me and Vida where I'm in the black jacket. If you look at the front of her breast collar, I had put some jingle Christmas bells on her. They drove my husband and Fras nuts :lol: I thought they sounded pretty


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh! you guys go sledding! that is hilarious! love the photos guys!


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Maureen, your horses look so sleek and shiny for being wintertime.  No winter woolies?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

3neighs said:


> Maureen, your horses look so sleek and shiny for being wintertime.  No winter woolies?


Surprisingly no, they don't get as wooly as some that I have seen on this forum. We never blanket them, their hair does get longer but again not to the extreme. Not sure if its the breed or what :? :lol:


----------



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

Hey, at least you have Walmart. When we first moved here there wasn't one. Now we have a Target too. Really living high. But ya, it's about 45 miles.
I love the jingle bells. That might scare the wildlife before it scares the horse too. That day we were riding, some grouse flew out from a tree (and they make a lot of wing flapping noise) right in front of Peppy's nose. Peppy did a 180 and stopped. That is a lot of progress for him. I was thrilled.


----------

